# How do you be a single person?



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

I made the desicion to get divoced and it is the right one! I do not love my husband that is the 1 thing I am sure of....however I have never been "single" and don't know what to do? 
I go out with friends have a dance thats all good..I spend my days with my daugjhter shopping, movies, etc..thats good too. But I always have "had a boy" with me so now I havn't got a boyfriend my life doesn't feel right? will this feeling go away? I have had 2 friends who i text alot and met up with a few times and that was oK - I don't really want a "proper" relationship again at the moment as it scares me - dating scares me.
I also find all the men can tell that i am loney - even tho I come accross very strong and independent and they soon start talking sex..I make it quite clear that will not happen for a while but they then run!!!
Can you tell me how single people act please...I havn't got a clue! I spend so long I facebook my eyes hurt lol


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

how old is your daughter? do you have other children? i'll tell you how i spend every day being single. get the kids up, get em ready for school., maker em breakfast, drive em to school, spend way too much time on this forum hoping for the answer to my marital problem to fall from the sky, go to the gym to rehab my stroke affected leg and arm. eat lunch, take my little 5 yr old to kindergarten, then practice poker, pick up the kids from school, do homework, go visit my separated wife, chat, go home, make dinner, pop in a movie and fall asleep with the kids.

it ain't glamorous.

note: i usta live like a single guy even when i was married (sometimes) and i'll tell you, it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

voivod said:


> spend way too much time on this forum hoping for the answer to my marital problem to fall from the sky,


lol, me TOO!


----------

